

Is it just me? My "downvote" arrows are pointing upwards... - ColinWright

I don&#x27;t know when this started- I&#x27;ve been off HN for a bit - but my downvote arrows are currently pointing upwards.  As a result I may have just downvoted something by accident.<p>Just wondering - is it just me?
======
kogir
I use CSS to rotate the upvote arrow into a downvote arrow. Is it possible
your browser doesn't support:

    
    
      .rotate180 {
        -webkit-transform: rotate(180deg);  /* Chrome and other webkit browsers */
        -moz-transform:    rotate(180deg);  /* FF */
        -o-transform:      rotate(180deg);  /* Opera */
        -ms-transform:     rotate(180deg);  /* IE9 */
        transform:         rotate(180deg);  /* W3C complaint browsers */
      
        /* IE8 and below */
        filter: progid:DXImageTransform.Microsoft.Matrix(M11=-1, M12=0, M21=0, M22=-1, DX=0, DY=0, SizingMethod='auto expand');
      }

~~~
ColinWright
This will probably explain it. For reasons I won't go into I'm using a machine
that can't be upgraded, and is on FireFox 2.0.0.11.

It might also explain why the arrows on a Blackberry Browser are no longer
vertically aligned with each other.

------
gus_massa
Since a few weeks, I see the same problem in IE10/Win7.

It's ok in Chrome/Win7

See: [http://imgur.com/Pe2yKe6](http://imgur.com/Pe2yKe6)

------
jacalata
I saw this last week when reading from a phone, but it hasn't come back.

------
tekknolagi
You have downvote arrows?

~~~
ColinWright
If you have more than 500 karma then you can downvote comments, provided they
are not replies to you, and not too old.

You cannot downvote submissions, replies to you, really old comments, or at
all if you have less than 500 karma.

